# First of hopefully many!



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

I hit my first male of about forty balloon mollie fry. He is the largest of them all, and is solid orange!He was from a batch much older than the other 40. He and one other are the only two from that first batch. His sibling is much smaller however. I'm thinking it will be a female. HOpefully he will be the first of many to come.


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

NICE
hopefully i can get some mollys tomorrow and then go from there.. wil a sucker fish eat the babys?


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

no, plecos won't eat baby fish...


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

cool, petsmart here i come!!


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

solid orange? wow. if u could ever breed enough of this color form u could produce a new strain-the best name for this strain would be "pumpkin molly"


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

ya...lol


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

there are orange mollies, though they appear more gold ant they are called 'creamcicle' or something like that...... i have one, and may post pics if I can get them....


----------

